# Which LEDs would work best?



## poormanq45 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a Ninja 250 that I would like to illuminate the gauges with LEDs.

Currently the lighting used are three 194 bulbs for the section with the speedo, tach, and temp gauges. 

Then there are 4 individual 74 bulbs for each dummy light. Each compartment is separated from the next.

The way the lighting works is that the three 194s flood the area behind the gauges with light. There is no focusing. The dial faces are opaque plastic with different colors for different objects on the dial.

The 194s are on constantly with the ignition.

The entire area behind the gauges is sealed. No area for ventilation. I could get heatsinks in there, but I think once they heat soak bad things may happen.

I was thinking that 5mm LEDs spaced out behind the dials should do the trick, but I wasn't sure.

Any input would very much be appreciated.

Also, if 5mm are the way to go, any particular brands/stores that I should look at?

Thank you for your help.

*Edit* I have been looking for drivers but haven't been having much luck. I was thinking an input of 10v~15v, output of 3.2v and maybe 300ma. Use three of those for three separate strings. Obviously the driver would change if the LED changes.


----------



## poormanq45 (Sep 13, 2010)

Another note, If it's possible I'd like to be able to adjust the brightness. I was thinking three modes. Like 15, 50, 100% would be nice.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 14, 2010)

Plenty of 194 and 74 LEDs available. Why bother with a bunch of 5mm/driver....?


----------



## poormanq45 (Sep 14, 2010)

The 194s and 74 LED bulbs are extremely dim.

Also, the way the 194 bulbs sit does not allow for LEDs to be installed. There is a cover over the bulbs that doesn't allow the light to shine straight up, only to the sides. This wouldn't allow the LEDs to light much up.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 14, 2010)

I've never had a problem with using a 194 LED. 
I think you need to research the 194 LED a little more as there are many beam patterns including the wide or sideways that some gauges need.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/mini-wedge.html
http://superlumination.com/194.htm
http://www.v-leds.com/194-168-158-LED/5K-White-LED/sc122170-1-2//page/1/checkForLanding/true


----------



## poormanq45 (Sep 15, 2010)

I looked into those bulbs. The relative output is just too low.

I've been looking over the forums and haven't found much information on this:

How much heat would a Cree XP-G run at 1w(350ma) put out? I've got the space for heatsinking, I'm just concerned about heat soaking.

The volume of the gauge cluster is about 120^3"


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 16, 2010)

cheap 5mm bulbs don't compare to a decent higher power led. This One easily outshines even the incan oem.

http://www.buy.com/prod/2-bulbs-pai...ht/q/sellerid/23962916/loc/111/214939007.html

You want these multi emitter models since they distribute light evenly unlike many single die ones that just project straight up, sometimes you need side emmiting light especially on speedometers. I converted me GS500 with blue leds and it's actually too bright and distracting at night, I switched to red since it conserves night vision instead of glaring like blue.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 17, 2010)

poormanq45 said:


> I looked into those bulbs. The relative output is just too low.
> 
> I've been looking over the forums and haven't found much information on this:
> 
> ...



An XPG at 1w will blind you.

And, the relative output of many of the 194 LEDs by 3 of the companies I provided is double to triple a normal 194 3.8w incandescent dash bulb. No way in hell are 194 LED bulbs dim.


----------



## poormanq45 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm looking more at the 194 LED replacement bulbs.

You mentioned that you used them before. Did the application that you installed these in have a cover of the bulb to prevent light from directly hitting the gauges?

I'll take some picture tomorrow to show you exactly what i'm dealing with.

Also, with whatever LED option I choose, what would be a good way to allow for variable brightness?


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 18, 2010)

Almost all speedometers have a shroud over the top of the bulb to prevent light from shining directly at the back face of the speedometer face, this helps to distribute light evenly and why light bulbs projecting up don't work too good.


----------



## poormanq45 (Sep 19, 2010)

I was looking at the 194 and 74 LED bulbs. I didn't realize they were using SMDs. I thought they were still using low mcd 5mm bulbs.

I'm seeing 194s with 120+ lumen ratings at ~3w! Last I saw them they were at like 7 lumens... LOL. 74s at like 40 lumens! Wow!

The only problem is the price. The cheapest I've found them is ~$11 shipped each. 74s are about $6 each shipped. I need three 194s and four 74s. This ends up at $57! Even if I cut it down to only 194s I'm at $33.

With 5mm I'm looking at like $20 with the components to make a couple constant current drivers.

I like the convenience of the plug and play bulbs though. 

I guess my main concern comes down to adjusting the brightness. The dash is going to be insanely bright and destroy night vision. I'd like the option to dim the lights. 

I am not sure how to go about doing this. I understand how to vary the current after the driver, but how would I do this before the drivers in the bulbs?


----------

